# Sound problem on Toshiba Satellite L775



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello, we are having a problem with one of our laptop's sound system. My husband uses this laptop, and reports that he was using it last night normally, listening to music through headphones, and then he put his computer to sleep as usual and when he opened it hours later the sound was no longer working. He rebooted several times. I started to work with it today and after first checking the obvious, whether it was muted in any of the settings I could find, researched, rebooted again, (and rebooted in between all the following steps) ran the Windows Audio troubleshooter, ran the CMD with retyping network directions per a post here (http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...lvable-problem-take-the-challenge-594113.html), went into the local service folders and stopped and then restarted the windows audio service tabs, and rebooted each time, uninstalled each sound card item and rebooted each time (will attach a screen shot), and researched some more. Oh, and also noted that the speaker window shows the green blocks going up and down as if it's playing, and I also tested with headphones in a USB jack. (No sound there either) It is Windows 7, 4.0 gb ram, 64 bit operating system. also, by the way, after rebooting after the uninstalling of the sound devices, only the Realtek one came back. The HD one is still there too but we don't use that one - it is listed as unplugged.

Let me know if you need more info - we would just like to get his sound working again! Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you reinstalled the audio drivers?

Testing with USB headphones doesn't help, as USB devices use their own drivers/software and don't rely on the audio chipset.

And regardless of what Windows states (ie: "device functioning normally"), the hardware could actually be faulty.


----------



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you -- when I rebooted the computer the sound device was back - the instructions said that the system should find the device over again and it was back. However, I did not "see" anything install. It was just back again...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Download the driver package from the computer manufacturer's webpage, and then manually install the drivers.

The reinstallation during bootup is just Windows reusing the drivers already present. If those drivers are corrupted, then the process (ie: letting Windows reload the drivers on bootup) serves no purpose.


----------



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

Downloaded the win 7 driver from this site -- Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba.

Still no luck.

I would like to test the headphone jack but all I have right now is the USB headphones... if anyone in my family can lend me regular headphones I will test to see if they pick up any sound. The indicator on the sound icon is still showing activity when a sound is played.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be the next step. It's possible the audio chipset is faulty, regardless of indications otherwise by Windows.


----------



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

My husband said he already checked his headphones which were not usb.. they did not work. 

What is the audio chipset? Is that a driver to load just like the realtek drivers? Or is that the hardware you were speaking of? I can research later this morning, just going to bed right now -- thanks for all the responses!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "audio chipset" is the physical hardware on the motherboard which processes the audio signal. Realtek is the brand/manufacturer of the chipset. Drivers are what the OS (Windows) uses to interact with/use/control the hardware.

As the drivers installed and Windows states the hardware is functioning normally, it wouldn't appear to be a software/driver issue. And as both the speakers and headphone jack are not working, I'd suspect there is a hardware fault with the audio chipset.


----------



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

He feels stupid, He had his headphones in wrong jack. The sound does work. That's a relief. It probably is just a hardware problem, am I right?


----------



## criscollrj (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry I didn't Clarify, You Can hear through the headphones but speaker still does not work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then likely just an issue (ie: fault) with the audio chipset or the speakers.


----------

